# Cubing related asking gf/bf to prom stories



## musicninja17 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spoiler












Here's mine. Treasure chest cube ftw. Put it in a checker pattern and casually was like "hey guess what finally came in the mail?"

Yeah well she wasn't expecting that. She loved it xD.


----------



## Thompson (Mar 22, 2012)

What's there to do other than the example you gave? But congrats anyway, bro!


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 22, 2012)

You could write that same thing on a cubie and pop it out at her. Would take some good lockup and aim though.


----------



## Florian (Mar 22, 2012)

put the message inside


----------



## MostEd (Mar 22, 2012)

Florian said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f43VhkMYGZo
> put the message inside


 good idea lol, would take some time assembling


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 22, 2012)

One time I solved a cube instead of asking someone to prom.


----------



## yeee707 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spoiler










This is what I did, used all the stuff I have, bought the heart one specifically for asking haha. Stole her keys, set it up on her dashboard so after school she'd see it.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 22, 2012)

JTW2007 said:


> One time I solved a cube instead of asking someone to prom.


 
One time I solved a cube instead of actually going to prom.


----------



## Owen (Mar 22, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> You could write that same thing on a cubie and pop it out at her. Would take some good lockup and aim though.


 
I can see that going terribly wrong.


----------



## Florian (Mar 22, 2012)

Skullush said:


> One time I solved a cube instead of actually going to prom.


 
That's pretty sad


----------



## Skullush (Mar 22, 2012)

Florian said:


> That's pretty sad


 
Well I don't remember solving a cube while prom was happening. Maybe I did maybe I didn't. I just remember not going to prom. Or any dance for that matter.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 22, 2012)

I never even knew my school had a prom untill 2 weeks after it had happened. Foreveralone.jpg.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 22, 2012)

That is so cute.


----------



## musicninja17 (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually i'm jelly of your setup there. She like that? ^_^


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 4, 2012)

4 years until senior prom, I can think of a great idea in that time


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Pfft, who goes to prom. Like actually, I'm going golfing...


----------



## micronexer (Apr 10, 2012)

We have end-of-year dances, gonna buy enough cheap 3x3s to write it out in them.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not going to my proms, they're not for me.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 10, 2012)

i just solve cubes soo.......


Skullush said:


> One time I solved a cube instead of actually going to prom.


----------



## musicninja17 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I have my prom in May, I'll be playing Tetris.


 
Explain?


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 11, 2012)

musicninja17 said:


> Explain?


 
He's not going.


----------

